# Gustavo Dudamel: Anyone Been To a Concert He Conducted?



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Gustavo Dudamel is the wunderkind of classical music, having stormed out of Venezuela, and soon to be the Music Director of the LA Phil. Recently he conduct the Israel in NYC, and the reviews were excellent. I am very interested in seeing him do his thing. Has anyone on these boards had the opportunity to attend a symphony concert that the wild Venezuela conducted? Would love to hear first hand impressions. Thanks, all.


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

I saw him with the LA Philharmonic last winter. He is everything they say about him. Very animated on the podium. Lots of energy and joy. The players seem to like him and respond well to him. I think he will be very successful in Los Angeles.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

So far he hasn't been to oz but his Mahler 5th is superb well worth a listen.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I imagine it would be quite an experience. Even on television, it is exhilarating stuff. Let's hope some great recordings will come in due course.


----------

